# Kayaking Pictured Rocks



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

My wife and sister in law want to kayak Pictured Rocks in August. Has anybody here done this before? Need info on launcing and take out sights. They don't need a long trip, just looking for adventure. Other than watching the weather and lake conditions,is there anything else to think about? We thought about maybe renting a pontoon boat in Munising, and taking our own kayaks out there. Any thoughts or tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hospadar (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a good time of year to go, the lake will be about as warm as it's going to get. I've never kayaked there myself (although next summer I'm planning to do so), but I have friends who've done it, and my general impression is:

It's best to have sea kayaks - they're designed for long distance and make it a lot easier

if you're going anywhere other than 12 mile, practice some good kayaking techniques. If you are a mile from a beach and the weather gets a little rough, you need to know how to roll and handle the boat in waves.

I know there are a lot of companies up there (mostly based in munising) that will do sea kayak training, and many of them offer organized trips with rentals and suchlike.

If you just want a short trip, you could always just day trip around, go to 12 mile beach somewhere and paddle over to some rocks or dunes.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Current water temperatures near Marquette are 50's - 60 in August
-- after a very, very hot summer

http://www.coastwatch.msu.edu/superior/s24.html

Dress for the water temps, not the air temps because when something
goes wrong for an novice kayaker in big waves they'll be hypothermic in minutes
-- unless they dressed for the conditions, have a lifevest on,
can get back in their boat , and make it to the shore once again.

Water temps in Lake Superior never get warm - under estimate at your own risk


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Willi_H2O said:


> Current water temperatures near Marquette are 50's - 60 in August
> -- after a very, very hot summer


 Actually, it shows 67 on shore, according to the link you provided. "Warm".....not especially, but not bad for Lake Superior. But, you won't go hypothermic in minutes in that water either.


----------



## TJHUNTER (Oct 18, 2007)

was there the first weekend in aug and it was awsome i also want to go back and kayak it would be nice to be able to rent some up there. we did the boat tour and i seen alot of kayaks out there. i would like to goand spent some more time up there next aug. when its there hot season


----------

